# Washing Machine Query



## Daryl (Nov 13, 2006)

I have an Amana Washing machine that's driving me a little insane. When it fills the tub,  it shuts off the water at the right level desired. If you walk away and forget to put the clothes in and leave the lid up, (it 's a top loader) there is a good chance you can come back later and find it overflowing. Or you find out in the morning when there's no hot water for your shower. This has happened twice in the last year. Lucky for me the thing is located on the sunporch! Have also noticed the thing wants to pour foam out of the drain standpipe on the last part of the final spin cycle. Since the foam is large in volume and light in weight it seems to fill up standpipe and overflow onto the floor. the standpipe is at least 48 inches off the floor. it's almost as if the washer isn't getting enough water during the rinse and spin to break down the suds. Possible water pressure valve? I want to install a flood alert system but won't do much good if I can't keep the suds off the floor!


----------



## jeff1 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi,



> Amana Washing machine



Model#?
http://www.applianceaid.com/model.html Some model# helps.



> When it fills the tub, it shuts off the water at the right level desired. If you walk away and forget to put the clothes in and leave the lid up, (it 's a top loader) there is a good chance you can come back later and find it overflowing



Over flowing doesn't sound like the correct water level!
Soap first then the clothes are put in before the washer should be started for filling.
Some overflowing trouble makers...
http://www.applianceaid.com/washer_overfilling.html



> Have also noticed the thing wants to pour foam out of the drain standpipe on the last part of the final spin cycle. Since the foam is large in volume and light in weight it seems to fill up standpipe and overflow onto the floor.



Slow house drain, using too much soap or both would be prime suspects.
Some soap retention tests...
http://www.applianceaid.com/whiting.html



> I want to install a flood alert system







The new Floodstop automatic water shut-off system

jeff.


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey Daryl:
 What counts is, the standpipe must be 2" pipe with a trap and a vent, and the standpipe itself should be 24" tall with the opening being above the flood level rim of the washer.
Glenn


----------

